# Upside down Reflections



## petdan (Oct 4, 2016)

These are reflections of landscapes or buildings near water, which I took and then flipped upside down.


----------



## 407370 (Oct 4, 2016)

Great set.

I like them with just the top part especially the first one.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 4, 2016)

Very cool.
The first reflection almost looks like a painting. Would be nice cropped with only the reflection.


----------

